# TCS decoders



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Is anyone using TCS decoders? Can you tell me about them, are they good, bad, ugly ?

I hope they are pretty good because I just ordered two of them for my first time install of decoders. I was looking at NCE but the shop I ordered them from told me the TCS are better for slow speed control and just all round performance. 

Hope he was telling me right.

Thanks 
David.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

No worry there,they're excellent.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I got my decoders in the mail yesterday and installed them today. It was really easy on both my Dash-8 and CF7. I used my NCE to program them, nothing fancy just basic programming, and it was a lot easier than I thought it was going to be. Soon I guess I'll try to do a bit more fancy programming and speed matching. I'll let you know how that goes then.

Thanks
David


----------

